# 5D Mk III - No Problems (official thread)



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

Since the 5D III was released, all that I'm reading here is about problems. It's pretty normal that that happens, the people who is happy with the camera is not going to post much stuff, they rather be outside taking photos  anyways, point is that after reading here all of this complains (I'm ok with them, do not misunderstand me) I'm kind of getting the impression that the 5D mk III is not so good.

So, my question is:

Is there anyone happy with the camera? Do you find it to be a big step forward from the Mk II?


Cheers!


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest, the IQ is negligible over my 5D2. Although all I ever really wanted out of my 5D2 was better AF, Slightly faster frame rate, and a dual card slot. So I cant complain. More testing still needs to be done. And a good side by side with the D800. Ill give a more complete review when I put it through the paces at my wedding. Ive found wedding photography to be a good testing ground


----------



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> To be honest, the IQ is negligible over my 5D2. Although all I ever really wanted out of my 5D2 was better AF, Slightly faster frame rate, and a dual card slot. So I cant complain. More testing still needs to be done. And a good side by side with the D800. Ill give a more complete review when I put it through the paces *at my wedding*. Ive found wedding photography to be a good testing ground



At your own wedding? You' re my idol ))

Now seriously, thanks for your post. That's what I wanted to read


----------



## nighstar (Mar 27, 2012)

i'm more than happy with my Mark III, but i have never had a Mark II to compare it to. even if the IQ isn't superior to the Mark II, as other has been saying, there is still lots of other things that are. a good camera is more than just IQ, afterall.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got the mkIII this past friday so I've only been shooting with it for the pst few days but I am very happy with it. I have been using the mkII and still have it and am keeping it as a backup/secondary body. I agree that the image quality seems to be quite similar between the mkIII and mkII. I've been shooting a lot of low light stuff with the mkIII so far without a speedlite and it's been great in comparison to the mkII. Mainly the freedom to boost ISO up to 25600 without worrying too much about noise. There is a significant amount of noise at 25600 but I was easily able to correct it with post processing. The AF system is superb IMO, especially focusing in low light. For shallow DOF shots, I still find that I need to focus and recompose though using the center point or specific zone/group of points. I didn't expect the AF system to be able to perceive the exact point of focus that a photographer wanted to achieve anyway since it is after all a camera and not a cyborg with AI, haha. So overall, I think the mkIII is a huge leap forward from the mkII for practical shooting applications. I was able to immediately see how much easier my jobs will be with this new camera and that's all I ever expected. ;D

Anyway, I have also been reading many complaints and reviews criticizing the advancements of the mkIII. I think everyone complaining about it is looney... to be frank about it. I think everyone was expecting some kind of magical miracle camera that was not only capable of taking great shots, but also could walk your dog and wipe your behind after you take a dump (figuratively speaking). If you know how to work a DSLR and compose photos the way you envision the shot, then the mkIII is definitely a very powerful and useful tool that one shouldn't be disappointed about it. You guys know what I mean right?


----------



## melbournite (Mar 27, 2012)

nikkito said:


> So, my question is:
> Is there anyone happy with the camera? Do you find it to be a big step forward from the Mk II?



The most frustrating thing is that it's too early/hard to tell yet, since there is no RAW updates for Lightroom or Aperture yet (my preferred work flow). So I have been happy using and familiarising myself with the functionality while shooting in JPG (something I never normally do). Therefore I've got nothing to compare it to my 5D MkII or 7D. However...



prestonpalmer said:


> ...Although all I ever really wanted out of my 5D2 was better AF, Slightly faster frame rate, and a dual card slot. So I cant complain.



+1
Although I would have also liked more dynamic range. So far, the AW is beautiful, the AF is definately better than the MkII and 7D, the dual card slot including an SD has made my life so much easier by inserting straight into the laptop (I think I will be using the CF slot as a backup most the time), the button layout on the back (an improvement even on the 7D) and it's low light capability, have proven to be a worthy upgrade FOR ME. 

I'm hoping that the image quality (once we have our RAW updates) proves to be much better than the MkII, but worse case scenario is that it's a bit better. I personally can live with that.

The first most frustrating thing is having to take it as a backup on assignments while using the MkII as my main camera. The second is, till I get RAW software updates, I can't compare the image quality differences between the two, even for myself!


----------



## steins76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, I'm one of them that posted an issue with my 5D3. That being said, I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT. Which is why I can't wait to have it fixed or replaced so I can use it at my next wedding gig.

Currently use a 7D (and hire a 5D2 for wedding gigs)... and I like 'em all but the 5D3's AF is something I found amazing.. especially when I took it to the zoo to get myself familiarised with it before the wedding gig.

Even more amazing is the high ISO noise levels... during the visit to the zoo, I had to use the 12800 and 25600 settings a few times at the nocturnal house and images are quite usable (for me - everyone has different needs).

I've taken over 900+ images (and besides the ones with the pink effect), I'm loving the image quality.

I've accepted the fact that it's early times for the 5D3 but I'm really enjoying the camera in the week that I've had it. Sad that it has to go back to Canon to get it fixed but I'm confident that it was just me being unlucky rather than anything else (there's only so much quality control you can really control).


----------



## PhotoMoose (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm having issues as well, but love the camera and hope to resolve the issues. It seems to focus in low light conditions faster and maybe better than my mrkIV. I'm hoping that the raw images are better and that is the solution to the soft image issues. Your zoo bird image is nice, but seems soft to my eye. You say you are sending your camera back for repair or replacement. What is the issue with your camera, may we ask?


----------



## swampler (Mar 27, 2012)

Love mine, no problems at all. Upgraded from 50D, so can't compare to the 5D II.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine arrived last night, it looks perfect so far. I did a cap on black test, no hot pixels (I've never seen that before, but it takes a 4-5 stop ovexposure to see them, and then they all look normal)

AF is very fast, and the few images I snapped in near darkness look good.

I verified the sharpness this morning with a macro lens tethered to my pc. I did not bother with DPP, bused DNG converter.

I did download and give the lens correction a look. It is going to be fantastic from my first look. Too bad it creates such large files, and that other software does not read it from the CR2 files. I've yet to check if the corrections can be read in tiff by Adobe.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 28, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> To be honest, the IQ is negligible over my 5D2. Although all I ever really wanted out of my 5D2 was better AF, Slightly faster frame rate, and a dual card slot. So I cant complain. More testing still needs to be done. And a good side by side with the D800. Ill give a more complete review when I put it through the paces at my wedding. Ive found wedding photography to be a good testing ground



Isn't "testing" at a wedding a bit risky?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

fotoray said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, the IQ is negligible over my 5D2. Although all I ever really wanted out of my 5D2 was better AF, Slightly faster frame rate, and a dual card slot. So I cant complain. More testing still needs to be done. And a good side by side with the D800. Ill give a more complete review when I put it through the paces at my wedding. Ive found wedding photography to be a good testing ground
> ...



brave man! I'm waiting unitl i've fully tested everything before i shoot any critical work with it.


----------

